
How GitHub Uses GitHub to Build GitHub - pron
http://confreaks.com/videos/706-rubyconf2011-how-github-uses-github-to-build-github
======
bibinou
Slides from SpeakerDeck : [http://speakerdeck.com/u/holman/p/how-github-uses-
github-to-...](http://speakerdeck.com/u/holman/p/how-github-uses-github-to-
build-github)

Same talk different location, but hosted on Youtube :
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m7r2X9qC8jo>

from post on Zach Holman's blog : [http://zachholman.com/talk/how-github-uses-
github-to-build-g...](http://zachholman.com/talk/how-github-uses-github-to-
build-github)

previous discussion : <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3024588>

~~~
neilparikh
Talk in OP on youtube: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MQZoy3VU3io>

------
dustyleary
My company uses GitHub internally. We have a "normal" mixture of senior
engineers, junior engineers, and contractors.

I would love to use the GitHub Pull Request model, but it basically has a
problem with spam. We would like the senior engineers to do code review and
approve changes on a few 'sensitive' core repos, but GitHub emails everyone
who has access to the repo.

Others have written about the problem:
[http://ilikestuffblog.com/2011/07/14/github-notifications-
su...](http://ilikestuffblog.com/2011/07/14/github-notifications-suck/)

If GitHub would fix this problem we would change our process tomorrow.

------
pron
So... if they introduce a regression that breaks GitHub they can't repair
GitHub anymore? :) When you eat your own dog food and some poison gets in, you
die and can't fix it.

~~~
pron
Obviously, that was a joke!

~~~
judofyr
The last sentence ("When you eat your own dog food and some poison gets in,
you die and can't fix it.") made me wonder…

------
mnutt
Using GitHub for authentication of internal apps is actually really nice. If
you're using Jenkins for CI, there is a plugin:

<https://github.com/mocleiri/github-oauth-plugin>

And my company needed a more general solution so we built Doorman, which is an
HTTP proxy that OAuths with GitHub. (among other things):

<http://movableink.github.com/doorman>

------
fallingmeat
Anyone know how he made some of those graphics? That deck looks hot!

~~~
holman
Keynote. You might be interested in:

<http://zachholman.com/posts/slide-design-for-developers/>

<https://github.com/holman/feedback/issues/71>

~~~
fallingmeat
solid, thanks!

Once again, Macs are prettier...

Although, it's just a tool, you really kicked some ass on that one. nice job

------
178
Thanks. (On a sidenote: I like that this could not be any more meta, maybe
unless you make a howto for preparing a talk about github with github)

------
conradfr
Yo Dawg ...

~~~
LearnYouALisp
Exactly!

